# 1 Auto Seed Challenge



## Dyna-Gro (May 27, 2019)

*Welcome everyone to the 1 Auto Seed Challenge. 

We will start this competition on July 1st and run until all qualified plants have been harvested

This thread is intended for information and signup for the competition.

An official competition thread will be started on the first day of the competition*.


*RULES FOR “1 Auto Seed Challenge”*

*1. You are allowed 1 Auto Cannabis Seed *

*2. If in Soil – You are allowed up to a 1 Gallon Pot*

*3. If Soilless (COCO Included) – No Restrictions *

*4. If more then 20% of your root mass is outside of the pot, You will be judged as soil-less*

*5. Any mix consisting of 50% or more of Any Aeration Stone would be Soil-less.*

*6. Lighting cycle must stay over 16 hours – No exceptions *

*7. If you violate these rules you are disqualified *

*8. Only Qualified players can vote for winners*


*Voting *

*2 Winners will be Chosen – Soil & Soilless *

*Each player will vote for Best Plant in both the Soil and Soilless Category*


*Post any questions or signup requests here!

An open prize pot thread will be created for this challenge.

Good luck everyone!*


----------



## Big Perm (May 27, 2019)

@J.James You know how much I hate autos, lol. But, in the spirit of competitiveness, I think I'm going to have to order some auto beans for this.

Anyone have any suggestions on where to get some killer auto genetics for this challenge?


----------



## J.James (May 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @J.James You know how much I hate autos, lol. But, in the spirit of competitiveness, I think I'm going to have to order some auto beans for this.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on where to get some killer auto genetics for this challenge?


@Big Perm These are a few strains I would suggest! 

*Jet 47 Auto (Flash Seeds)*
*Mi5 Autoflower (Shortstuff Seeds)*
*Russian Rocket Fuel Autoflower (Shortstuff Seeds)*
*Sugar Mango Ryder Autoflower (World of Seeds)*


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 27, 2019)

Awesome. Can’t wait to see how I fare with autos. Count me in.


----------



## J.James (May 27, 2019)

@ChronicWonders. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Opie1971 (May 27, 2019)

....I’m in.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 27, 2019)

Only worry about viability as most of my autos are singles from Attitude circa 2010.


----------



## J.James (May 27, 2019)

@Opie1971 Welcome to the group!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 27, 2019)

No limit on pot size if growing in coco??? That isn't right. People will grow a tree in coco and a 10 gallon pot! It should be the same size pot if soil or soilless, imho.

If growing in soil, is there a limit on how much perlite I can add?


----------



## J.James (May 27, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> No limit on pot size if growing in coco??? That isn't right. People will grow a tree in coco and a 10 gallon pot! It should be the same size pot if soil or soilless, imho.
> 
> If growing in soil, is there a limit on how much perlite I can add?


Your concern is noted, but I would like to point out "2 Winners will be Chosen – Soil & Soilless" That way soil-less people are only competing against each other. As far as adding perlite to your mix, I would say any mix consisting of 50% or more of Any Aeration Stone would be Soil-less.

Edit - Also would like to add that if more then 20% of your root mass is outside of the pot, You will be judged as soil-less


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 27, 2019)

No restrictions on watering method? I.e., can I use my Blumat auto drippers? Can someone do hydro for soilless? Lots of wiggle room here on rules, or it's almost an unlimited grow if following the above rules. I mean, a 5 or 10 gallon hydro bucket is going to produce a monster!

The only auto seeds I have are some freebies from Heisen that have questionable viability. Sour Diesel x NL5.


----------



## Big Perm (May 27, 2019)

J.James said:


> @Big Perm These are a few strains I would suggest!
> 
> *Jet 47 Auto (Flash Seeds)*
> *Mi5 Autoflower (Shortstuff Seeds)*
> ...


Thanks for the links. Would be pretty ballsy to run a regular auto.


----------



## Mysturis420 (May 27, 2019)

To bad I dont own any autos or id join oh well I will still follow along for fun


----------



## Way2-High (May 27, 2019)

You guys know I’m in on this!! Should be interesting first time running autos.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (May 27, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> To bad I dont own any autos or id join in well I will still follow along for fun


Likewise, although i think a 1 photo plant grow comp would be cool aswell.


----------



## Way2-High (May 27, 2019)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Likewise, although i think a 1 photo plant grow comp would be cool aswell.


I’m running a single photo in TUGC if you wanna check it out.


----------



## Krippie94 (May 27, 2019)

Thanks guys for the welcome return invite. Unfortunately I'll have to bow outta this one too.
With only 1 rent going atm I won't be able maintain 16/8. 
Good luck everyone. 
On a side note...our DLA#5 x Goji bean batch will be done in a couple weeks. And Big Sur Goji in about 6.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 27, 2019)

Okay, I'm in. I will try to germ a Heisen seed or two just to make sure they are good seeds. Heisen stated these are old seeds he made and no guarantees they will crack. Just to make it interesting and to be different, I am going to do a *fogponic* grow in a tote. This will be in a 2x3 cabinet. Of course, I may change my mind between now and the contest.


----------



## MadMel (May 27, 2019)

JMO but if I tried to grow in a 1 gallon pot, my grow would end up being "soilless " anyway. You have no size limit on the "soilless" grow, but limit the size container for soil, the only way to grow. I am out of this for sure.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 27, 2019)

I'm on the fence, I may participate if I can figure a proper setup--this seems more up my alley than the solo cup comps. I have a single COB mother plant "area" that could fit an auto if I really wanted one to be there. ^^ Maybe I could add a cfl or two. I only have two stable auto beans I could use, Amnesia autos, the rest are unstable creations that I'm still working.

Is it acceptable to partially fill containers larger than 1 gal if the total volume of soil used amounts to <= 1 gal? I have a TON of 3-5 gals floating around... threw out all my fabric 1 gals. :3

EDIT: Maybe I'll just use a milk jug..


----------



## DesertPlants (May 27, 2019)

Count me in! I have the following Mephisto strains to choose from:

Grape Walker Kush
Ghost Toof
Forgotten Cookies
Alien vs Triangle F2

Suggestions?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 27, 2019)

J.James said:


> Your concern is noted, but I would like to point out "2 Winners will be Chosen – Soil & Soilless" That way soil-less people are only competing against each other. As far as adding perlite to your mix, I would say any mix consisting of 50% or more of Any Aeration Stone would be Soil-less.
> 
> Edit - Also would like to add that if more then 20% of your root mass is outside of the pot, You will be judged as soil-less


After thinking about this contest, it seems it is 2 small contests in one. I recommend either/or, not both in one. Everyone in a 1 gallon OR unlimited, no holds barred contest. Not both. These are 2 vastly different kinds of growing. The 1 gallon soil winner I doubt will be over 2 ounces, maybe 3. A no-holds barred, anything goes, unlimited grow style should net close to 8 ounces. I say pick one kind of contest only, that way there will be more competitors in said contest.


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 27, 2019)

I have no auto seeds at this time. I'll try to get some before July 1 .Thanks for the invite. Had some mesphisto gentics,but I gave to a friend. I think some chemdogging will kill it.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 27, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Alien vs Triangle F2


This ^^^

I think I had an ‘Orange Biscuit’ laying around somewhere, and maybe a couple of Colorado Cookies from Dutch Passion that I got a while back, I tried popping a couple of them in the Vault’s Grow Off comp, but couldn’t get them up, maybe I’ll give them a try.


----------



## J.James (May 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Thanks for the links. Would be pretty ballsy to run a regular auto.


I figured you would want a challenge, plus regular auto seed would bring the WOW factor!


----------



## J.James (May 27, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> After thinking about this contest, it seems it is 2 small contests in one. I recommend either/or, not both in one. Everyone in a 1 gallon OR unlimited, no holds barred contest. Not both. These are 2 vastly different kinds of growing. The 1 gallon soil winner I doubt will be over 2 ounces, maybe 3. A no-holds barred, anything goes, unlimited grow style should net close to 8 ounces. I say pick one kind of contest only, that way there will be more competitors in said contest.


*After much deliberation and eternal soul searching, @Dyna-Gro has decided to lift the pot size restriction for soil grows. Unrestricted pot size and watering methods*


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *Welcome everyone to the 1 Auto Seed Challenge.
> 
> We will start this competition on July 1st and run until all qualified plants have been harvested
> 
> ...


Sign me up please!!! One question for now: can i use an autopot if im using tupur??? Its s form of coco...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @J.James You know how much I hate autos, lol. But, in the spirit of competitiveness, I think I'm going to have to order some auto beans for this.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on where to get some killer auto genetics for this challenge?


mcoco... Mephisto genetics... But i think the us store is shut down for the time being though... @SwiSHa85 gifted me some autos that he made and im gonna use them,WW,AK47,OG KUSH... I also have Skywalker x Fruity Pebbles auto seeds as well,might try them too...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> No limit on pot size if growing in coco??? That isn't right. People will grow a tree in coco and a 10 gallon pot! It should be the same size pot if soil or soilless, imho.
> 
> If growing in soil, is there a limit on how much perlite I can add?


Yeah that doesn't really sound fair... You could grow a redwood if you use coco...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

J.James said:


> *After much deliberation and eternal soul searching, @Dyna-Gro has decided to lift the pot size restriction for soil grows. Unrestricted pot size and watering methods*


Oh this will surely get out of hand!!! Watch and cee... Have you witnessed any of the last few 16oz.cup comps??? They take this grow shit SERIOUS!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

J.James said:


> Your concern is noted, but I would like to point out "2 Winners will be Chosen – Soil & Soilless" That way soil-less people are only competing against each other. As far as adding perlite to your mix, I would say any mix consisting of 50% or more of Any Aeration Stone would be Soil-less.
> 
> Edit - Also would like to add that if more then 20% of your root mass is outside of the pot, You will be judged as soil-less


Can i do one of each???


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Thanks for the links. Would be pretty ballsy to run a regular auto.


Ive got regular autos too!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (May 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> mcoco... Mephisto genetics... But i think the us store is shut down for the time being though... @SwiSHa85 gifted me some autos that he made and im gonna use them,WW,AK47,OG KUSH... I also have Skywalker x Fruity Pebbles auto seeds as well,might try them too...


Id love to take part but sadly I'm in way over my head breeding. Out of space and my next harvest is at least 3 weeks out. @Frank Nitty the WW can take 1st place with the right setup. Going to trim back one of my mothers and see if I can use that spot for the contest.


----------



## D4x69 (May 27, 2019)

If the stars align (meaning if I can make some improvements to my closet) I may partake.. have a little more time than I thought to prepare.

Although if I do join in I'll probably drop out in shame within 2 weeks lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Id love to take part but sadly I'm in way over my head breeding. Out of space and my next harvest is at least 3 weeks out. @Frank Nitty the WW can take 1st place with the right setup. Going to trim back one of my mothers and see if I can use that spot for the contest.


 Im running with the WW then!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 28, 2019)

Can't play.


----------



## f series (May 28, 2019)

Damn, I was looking forward to 1gallon only


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> After thinking about this contest, it seems it is 2 small contests in one. I recommend either/or, not both in one. Everyone in a 1 gallon OR unlimited, no holds barred contest. Not both. These are 2 vastly different kinds of growing. The 1 gallon soil winner I doubt will be over 2 ounces, maybe 3. A no-holds barred, anything goes, unlimited grow style should net close to 8 ounces. I say pick one kind of contest only, that way there will be more competitors in said contest.


What a logical way of thinking!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Count me in! I have the following Mephisto strains to choose from:
> 
> Grape Walker Kush
> Ghost Toof
> ...


AVT


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

So am i in or not??? Need to know so i can start putting things into motion...


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 28, 2019)

Why have lighting hour requirements for Autos? There are those that dont run conventional shedules. 
An auto will flower regardless of cycle.


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

@Frank Nitty 
@D4x69 
@big cfeezzie 
@DesertPlants 

Welcome to the group!


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Why have lighting hour requirements for Autos? There are those that dont run conventional shedules.
> An auto will flower regardless of cycle.


I understand that, but what's to stop someone from running a non-auto seed on a 12/12 cycle from seed and saying its an auto?


----------



## D4x69 (May 28, 2019)

J.James said:


> I understand that, but what's to stop someone from running a non-auto seed on a 12/12 cycle from seed and saying its an auto?


A little trust goes a long way.. what's stopping someone running 24/0 and just saying they're following the rules?


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

J.James said:


> I understand that, but what's to stop someone from running a non-auto seed on a 12/12 cycle from seed and saying its an auto?


That's actually what I was thinking about doing...


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

Welcome to Hell, JJ


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That's actually what I was thinking about doing...





Big Perm said:


> Welcome to Hell, JJ


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Why have lighting hour requirements for Autos? There are those that dont run conventional shedules.
> An auto will flower regardless of cycle.





D4x69 said:


> A little trust goes a long way.. what's stopping someone running 24/0 and just saying they're following the rules?


This is the correct time for rule discussion guys, Seal up any loopholes and gaps. I don't run auto-flowering plants and wanted to help keep people in the competitive spirit. Come up with the best solutions for rule issues and let me know what changes will better serve the competition.


----------



## Way2-High (May 28, 2019)

Am I not in?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

J.James said:


> @Frank Nitty
> @D4x69
> @big cfeezzie
> @DesertPlants
> ...


Thank you!!! Glad to be here!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

J.James said:


> This is the correct time for rule discussion guys, Seal up any loopholes and gaps. I don't run auto-flowering plants and wanted to help keep people in the competitive spirit. Come up with the best solutions for rule issues and let me know what changes will better serve the competition.


There is no real way to know how long a person is running their lights unless you're right there with them... Or checking their light bill... I really dont care because people r going to cheat anyway... Thats what losers do... That makes me feel like im doing something better than they can for them to have to cheat... So come on cheaters,im still gonna win!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Am I not in?


I asked the same question... Im sure you will be...


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

Way2-High said:


> Am I not in?


@Way2-High 
Welcome to the group


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

f series said:


> Damn, I was looking forward to 1gallon only


Me, too. A smallish plant would fit my grow area better, but oh well. I will do a plant as large as I can in my 2x3. It will still be fun. I haven't seen anyone using fogponics so hopefully this will be entertaining...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

I am in, right?


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I am in, right?


Sorry brother, Of course! 
Welcome to the group!


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @J.James You know how much I hate autos, lol. But, in the spirit of competitiveness, I think I'm going to have to order some auto beans for this.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on where to get some killer auto genetics for this challenge?


Ive only ordered autos once, and that was a few weeks ago direct from Mephisto. Good God almighty...those folks are generous with the freebies. 

Not sure if the store is back open on the site, but when it is, I will definitely be going thru them again.


----------



## DesertPlants (May 28, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Ive only ordered autos once, and that was a few weeks ago direct from Mephisto. Good God almighty...those folks are generous with the freebies.
> 
> Not sure if the store is back open on the site, but when it is, I will definitely be going thru them again.


It opens again on the 3rd.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Getting the cabinet ready...

I left the powersupply for the birdcage on the wall just in case my 290 watts of overhead quantum boards aren't enough and I need to add some side lighting! I also have Blumats in there that are connected to my reservoir if I decide to run coco or soil. "Just in case"

I have the 12 gallon tote in there that I will float 2 ultrasonic foggers in along with airstones fed by an external air pump. The foggers should really speed up growth for the sproutling, and when roots reach the nutrient water, there will be plenty of oxygen waiting.

Side note, I have a cauliflower plant in hydro and a cauliflower in fogponic and the fog is probably twice the size and both were started at the same time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Getting the cabinet ready...
> View attachment 4341252
> I left the powersupply for the birdcage on the wall just in case my 290 watts of overhead quantum boards aren't enough and I need to add some side lighting! I also have Blumats in there that are connected to my reservoir if I decide to run coco or soil. "Just in case"
> 
> ...


WOW... I am soooooo out of my league in here!!!


----------



## DesertPlants (May 28, 2019)

I am hoping I will get an open spot in my room by July 1st.... otherwise I may have to bow out.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Honestly, I have never grown mary J in hydro or fog, but I built a fogger cloner that works great for cloning. As an experiment I put cauliflower and cucumber seeds in it to see how it does, and it seems to work great! I'll get a current pic of what i have going in the ol' veg area...


----------



## DesertPlants (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Getting the cabinet ready...
> View attachment 4341252
> I left the powersupply for the birdcage on the wall just in case my 290 watts of overhead quantum boards aren't enough and I need to add some side lighting! I also have Blumats in there that are connected to my reservoir if I decide to run coco or soil. "Just in case"
> 
> ...


I only tried fog once and the ultrasonic fogger I had broke within six weeks. What brand are you using?


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 28, 2019)

J.James said:


> I understand that, but what's to stop someone from running a non-auto seed on a 12/12 cycle from seed and saying its an auto?


Ahh..the shiestyness.I hadn't considered the cheaters lurking these comps.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I only tried fog once and the ultrasonic fogger I had broke within six weeks. What brand are you using?


House of hydro?? Something like that. They specialize in foggers and offer a warranty at least. Plus they come with a few extra fogger diaphragms (not sure what you call them - the little disks that produce the fog), and they don't have fancy dumb led's on the fogger heads. These seem to be "workers" not "show" foggers. I have been using these for about 2 years straight.


----------



## f series (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> WOW... I am soooooo out of my league in here!!!


Yeah I just want to grow a 1 gal plant in some soil lmao.
I want to win too, but it's looking ever doubtful


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Okay, here is hydro cauliflower, doing okay

And Here is the little 5 gallon tote cloner that has a cauliflower and a cucumber

And look at this clone I took at around 7 weeks of flower. It's just a nug on a stem! But there are roots

I just moved some plant out of there and DANG, I need to get the shop vac in there!


----------



## mr_c (May 28, 2019)

Kindly count me in.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

f series said:


> Yeah I just want to grow a 1 gal plant in some soil lmao.
> I want to win too, but it's looking ever doubtful


So did I, but they made the rules no holds barred, unlimited everything, so what am I supposed to do? LOL. I am used to competing with very strict rules. "1 quarter inch hole only". "Cannot modify your 16 oz. cup in any way other than the 1/4" hole". "No external reservoir or watering devices", etc. This SHOULD be an impressive grow, but I will probably crash and burn. HAHA


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

Welcome to the group @mr_c


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> WOW... I am soooooo out of my league in here!!!


Well, you can always take a step down from the Majors to the Minors and come play with us. BTW, I'm not in....yet.


----------



## D4x69 (May 28, 2019)

Serious question.. will I be given a consolation prize when I lose?


----------



## J.James (May 28, 2019)

D4x69 said:


> Serious question.. will I be given a consolation prize when I lose?


Depends, Do you learn from your mistakes?


----------



## D4x69 (May 28, 2019)

J.James said:


> Depends, Do you learn from your mistakes?


Not gonna lie, sometimes it takes a few knocks on the head xD


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> So did I, but they made the rules no holds barred, unlimited everything, so what am I supposed to do? LOL. I am used to competing with very strict rules. "1 quarter inch hole only". "Cannot modify your 16 oz. cup in any way other than the 1/4" hole". "No external reservoir or watering devices", etc. This SHOULD be an impressive grow, but I will probably crash and burn. HAHA


Yeah,right... Imagine that... You cats don't fool me... I am HEAVY in the auto game though...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah,right... Imagine that... You cats don't fool me... I am HEAVY in the auto game though...View attachment 4341410


Nice plant! What did it yield? I haven't ever grown an auto and don't know what all to expect.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> WOW... I am soooooo out of my league in here!!!


I don't know about a lot about what all you guys use... Im just a freestyler out here...


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't know about a lot about what all you guys use... Im just a freestyler out here...


I just use twisted steel and sex appeal, seems to be working so far.


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

Did you mean growing?


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro can we use autos in this?


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

I don't see the point in this competition really, unless we can run an auto?


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

Looking at my clones right now, revegging some old autos, they aren't looking good though. I really wanted to run my Ditch Weed auto from clone in this comp. Oh well I guess.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Well, you can always take a step down from the Majors to the Minors and come play with us. BTW, I'm not in....yet.


When did i make it to the major leagues??? I must not have received the memo yet...


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> When did i make it to the major leagues??? I must not have received the memo yet...


You grow good man, I'm still trying to figure out if I can run an auto, but @Dyna-Gro isn't getting back with me I guess on this.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Did you mean growing?


Yeah...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> @Dyna-Gro can we use autos in this?


Its an auto only comp...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Nice plant! What did it yield? I haven't ever grown an auto and don't know what all to expect.


About 3 ounces... Didn't get to smoke much of it cause i got locked up...


----------



## Big Perm (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> About 3 ounces... Didn't get to smoke much of it cause i got locked up...


That was some bs bro, glad you're back.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Nice plant! What did it yield? I haven't ever grown an auto and don't know what all to expect.


The plant next to it took over a hundred days to finish... I dont think mephisto makes those seeds anymore... It was a blue toof special... It ended up being a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> That was some bs bro, glad you're back.


Thanks brother!!! Glad to be back!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Ive only ordered autos once, and that was a few weeks ago direct from Mephisto. Good God almighty...those folks are generous with the freebies.
> 
> Not sure if the store is back open on the site, but when it is, I will definitely be going thru them again.


They hook you up over there,don't they??? What did you get???


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Getting the cabinet ready...
> View attachment 4341252
> I left the powersupply for the birdcage on the wall just in case my 290 watts of overhead quantum boards aren't enough and I need to add some side lighting! I also have Blumats in there that are connected to my reservoir if I decide to run coco or soil. "Just in case"
> 
> ...


 Nice setup you have there... How big is that???


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

2x3.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> 2x3.


Oh you're killing the game with all that light in there!!! I've got a 2x2x3,but ive only got a QB 288 to put in there... I could put my qb100 in there with it,but i dont know if the unbalance of light will make a difference...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh you're killing the game with all that light in there!!! I've got a 2x2x3,but ive only got a QB 288 to put in there... I could put my qb100 in there with it,but i dont know if the unbalance of light will make a difference...


The more light the merrier. Go big or go home! Lol


----------



## D4x69 (Jun 3, 2019)

My Auto Colorado Cookies came in the mail today.. just waiting on my current crop to ripen so I can overhaul my closet! 

Excited (and a little scared) to be competing with all these fantastic growers.

Good luck all!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> They hook you up over there,don't they??? What did you get???


Just ordered some seeds from Mephisto today... RIPLEYS OG,3 BEAR OG,AVT,& FORUM STOMPER... CANT WAIT TO CEE WHAT FREEBIES I GET!!!


----------



## f series (Jun 3, 2019)

Mephistos quit doing freebies since April 24th 


Frank Nitty said:


> Just ordered some seeds from Mephisto today... RIPLEYS OG,3 BEAR OG,AVT,& FORUM STOMPER... CANT WAIT TO CEE WHAT FREEBIES I GET!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 3, 2019)

f series said:


> Mephistos quit doing freebies since April 24th


Not what they say on afn...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 4, 2019)

Alright, I am about to place an order and want to understand the rules of the game fully. It says 1 seed. Does that mean we only get to germinate 1 seed and hope for the best, or can we crack a few seeds and choose the best after a week or two to use for the competition? I've never grown Mephisto and hope for 100% germ rates, but what if a single seed doesn't sprout???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 4, 2019)

f series said:


> Mephistos quit doing freebies since April 24th


Not trying to hear that... I just read what the freebies are but i can't remember what they are... Smoking too much lately!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 4, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Alright, I am about to place an order and want to understand the rules of the game fully. It says 1 seed. Does that mean we only get to germinate 1 seed and hope for the best, or can we crack a few seeds and choose the best after a week or two to use for the competition? I've never grown Mephisto and hope for 100% germ rates, but what if a single seed doesn't sprout???


Not likely coming from them!!!


----------



## f series (Jun 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Not trying to hear that... I just read what the freebies are but i can't remember what they are... Smoking too much lately!!!


Yeah, I honestly said that just to rattle your chain, sorry. Just a little joke.


----------



## J.James (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Alright, I am about to place an order and want to understand the rules of the game fully. It says 1 seed. Does that mean we only get to germinate 1 seed and hope for the best, or can we crack a few seeds and choose the best after a week or two to use for the competition? I've never grown Mephisto and hope for 100% germ rates, but what if a single seed doesn't sprout???


You get to place one seed in one cup, If it doesn't sprout my bet is that you will lose the competition.
My advice, Pick your seed wisely.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jun 8, 2019)

Will there be weekly updates with pics required?


----------



## J.James (Jun 8, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Will there be weekly updates with pics required?


Yes


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

@MATTYMATT726 Check this thread out from the beginning and make up your own mind... You can use any auto seed that you want and grow how ever you want... Even autopots...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MATTYMATT726 Check this thread out from the beginning and make up your own mind... You can use any auto seed that you want and grow how ever you want... Even autopots...


Nah. Plus there was some beef against Mega Crop with Dyna Grow. I don't really care about advertising but not really like to see all the crap. I'm good though, may the best Nitty win.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nah. Plus there was some beef against Mega Crop with Dyna Grow. I don't really care about advertising but not really like to see all the crap. I'm good though, may the best Nitty win.


Party pooper XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Party pooper XD


Nah. Just not that hands on with my plants. Feed when needed and let them do their do. I would never stay up with it. You saw my joirnal XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nah. Just not that hands on with my plants. Feed when needed and let them do their do. I would never stay up with it. You saw my joirnal XD


Especially running autopots... This might be the easiest conyest ever...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

Can we enter one in soil,and one in coco??? Please please please???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

So how many are in right now??z


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nah. Plus there was some beef against Mega Crop with Dyna Grow.


It was actually beef against Dyna-Gro with Mega Crop fanboys. Turned out to be no beef at all.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

I HAVE NO BEEF... I LIKE WHAT I LIKE AND THATS IT...


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 8, 2019)

lol, I don't either. I'm running MC in 2 comps right now.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I HAVE NO BEEF... I LIKE WHAT I LIKE AND THATS IT...


I'll be looking at all you guys plants, im just not a competitive type.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Me neither, I grow it and show it...


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm in. 
Going to run some autos from Seedsman in this one. They are running a promotion on autos this week! *Link *


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm in.
> Going to run some autos from Seedsman in this one. They are running a promotion on autos this week! *Link *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE ALREADY IN... IM IN... BEEN FROM THE BEGINNING... PROBABLY DROP A RIPLEYS OG FROM MEPHISTO GENETICS IN AN AUTOPOT WITH TUPUR AND MC ONLY...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m thinking really hard about getting in on this one. Got a lot of beans to choose from, just need the space.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What a logical way of thinking!!!


Im gonna try to do both!!!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jun 14, 2019)

Screw it, I’m in!


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 14, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Screw it, I’m in!


Choose wisely, Daniel-san.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm in.
> Going to run some autos from Seedsman in this one. They are running a promotion on autos this week! *Link *


Got my seeds today. 5 days.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 15, 2019)

I already popped two of the gelato and zkittles in water. They take two weeks longer than the purple kush, so when the comp starts in two weeks I can start those for that, and they all should finish closer together.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Got my seeds today. 5 days.
> View attachment 4350413


Hope I get mine that soon!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Got my seeds today. 5 days.
> View attachment 4350413





Big Perm said:


> I already popped two of the gelato and zkittles in water. They take two weeks longer than the purple kush, so when the comp starts in two weeks I can start those for that, and they all should finish closer together.


If they come up. I’m on my 3rd Zkittlez and haven’t got one to poke through yet.


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> If they come up. I’m on my 3rd Zkittlez and haven’t got one to poke through yet.


Your brother hasn't taught you how to germinate seeds yet?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Your brother hasn't taught you how to germinate seeds yet?


No, he won’t let me in on how to do stuff like that. I just steal HIS seedlings, after they come up.


----------



## mr_c (Jun 17, 2019)

My package for this comp arrived today… Never grown an auto so I did some homework on what to go with. Mephisto Genetics always surfaced so they earned my business.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jun 17, 2019)

mr_c said:


> View attachment 4351346 My package for this comp arrived today… Never grown an auto so I did some homework on what to go with. Mephisto Genetics always surfaced so they earned my business.


I’ve got Mephisto’s Hubbabubbasmelloscope, Forgotten Cookies, and Deez Nuggs. Also got some Fast Buds gear I could run. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## mr_c (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 24, 2019)

Just in today from Oregan Elite Seeds. I'm in !


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 25, 2019)

Are we popping these bad girls Monday?


----------



## J.James (Jun 25, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Are we popping these bad girls Monday?


Yes sir


----------



## mr_c (Jun 26, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro - a couple questions before things get started.
Do we have to germinate in the growing medium we chose?
Do we have to germinate in final destination container? 
Is it okay to germinate after July 1st?

I'm going on vacation and need to prepare accordingly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jun 27, 2019)

Can I use my 55 gallon fully automated bubble bucket?


----------



## D4x69 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey guys! Just making sure I'm on the official roster and letting y'all know I just finished my first hempy bucket. 3.5 gallon with a hole about 2.5 inches from the bottom. Getting the Coco/perlite ready now.

Edit: just read this again and realized I typed foster instead of roster lol >.< Results of the last harvest I guess


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> The plant next to it took over a hundred days to finish... I dont think mephisto makes those seeds anymore... It was a blue toof special... It ended up being a MONSTER!!!


I think Ghost Toof is a descendent.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 29, 2019)

@Dyna-Gro / @J.James 

Do we have to drop directly in to the container we plan to finish in or can we transplant and use rapid rooters?

I am setting a new 5x5 tent tomorrow just for this comp. 1 seed, 1 27 gallon container, a crap ton of coco and perlite, and a big ol’ Trellis.


----------



## D4x69 (Jun 29, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @Dyna-Gro / @J.James
> 
> Do we have to drop directly in to the container we plan to finish in or can we transplant and use rapid rooters?
> 
> I am setting a new 5x5 tent tomorrow just for this comp. 1 seed, 1 27 gallon container, a crap ton of coco and perlite, and a big ol’ Trellis.


Isn't 27 gallons a bit much for an auto? Now I'm thinking my 3.5 gallon isn't enough ):


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 29, 2019)

D4x69 said:


> Isn't 27 gallons a bit much for an auto? Now I'm thinking my 3.5 gallon isn't enough ):


27 is way overkill... my goal for this competition is to see how far I can take it. I have only done autos once before.


----------



## J.James (Jun 29, 2019)

You can transplant


----------



## J.James (Jun 29, 2019)

Do we have to germinate in the growing medium we chose? - No
Do we have to germinate in final destination container? - No
Is it okay to germinate after July 1st? - No


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 29, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> 27 is way overkill... my goal for this competition is to see how far I can take it. I have only done autos once before.


This is going to be a good one. Can we talk huge shit in this one?


----------



## D4x69 (Jun 30, 2019)

It's probably because this is my first time in a competition/group grow, but I'm super amped guys!

I'm still waiting on my new grow light, it's been delayed like 4 times already for whatever reason. Here's hoping it comes tomorrow :3


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jun 30, 2019)

Got the last of the seeds I ordered yesterday. Now I just have to pick one. Anyone have any suggestions on these?


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 30, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Got the last of the seeds I ordered yesterday. Now I just have to pick one. Anyone have any suggestions on these?
> View attachment 4358056


lol Bum Wine


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 30, 2019)

Remember that Ditch Weed auto? I kept back a mother, going to rip a single clone off of her.


----------



## J.James (Jun 30, 2019)

I have a single auto seed in my entire inventory, Auto Colorado Cookies


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 30, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Got the last of the seeds I ordered yesterday. Now I just have to pick one. Anyone have any suggestions on these?
> View attachment 4358056


I would do Deez Nuggz or Forgotten Cookies.

I am running a DPG tester auto that is a cross of Forgotten Cookies and Northern Lights.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 30, 2019)

Just a heads up, tomorrow is one of the worst possible days for germinating/planting seeds. Waning Crescent; Barren.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 30, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Got the last of the seeds I ordered yesterday. Now I just have to pick one. Anyone have any suggestions on these?
> View attachment 4358056


HubbaBubba.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 30, 2019)

What time does this start? Midnight eastern or midnight pacific?


----------



## J.James (Jun 30, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> What time does this start? Midnight eastern or midnight pacific?


Eastern is fine if your ready to get this party started


----------



## D4x69 (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone have any last minute germination techniques they'd like to share? I only have 1 auto seed so I get 1 opportunity lol


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 30, 2019)

D4x69 said:


> Anyone have any last minute germination techniques they'd like to share? I only have 1 auto seed so I get 1 opportunity lol


I prefer to dry germinate in sand on a heat pad, you need to try it.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 30, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I prefer to dry germinate in sand on a heat pad, you need to try it.


Me too!! How’d ya know Perm?


----------



## J.James (Jun 30, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I prefer to dry germinate in sand on a heat pad, you need to try it.





Opie1971 said:


> Me too!! How’d ya know Perm?


I germinate mine in a wet paper towel in the microwave at 10% power for 12 minutes, The seeds literally just pop open within a few seconds​


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 30, 2019)

Ready to drop as soon as the other thread is open.


----------



## J.James (Jun 30, 2019)

*Let's just Keep it in this thread, I'll start us off   

I put a little aloe flake in my RO water to help the little one along

*


----------



## DesertPlants (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Jun 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Me too!! How’d ya know Perm?


I was lurking on your competition grow, learned a few things.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 30, 2019)

Well sugar mango ryder. I've used this DVD case for years.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 1, 2019)

J.James said:


> I germinate mine in a wet paper towel in the microwave at 10% power for 12 minutes, The seeds literally just pop open within a few seconds​


Kewl!! Kinda like popcorn huh? Damn I bet they’re really eager to hit the dirt as well.
So that’s how you always get the jump on everybody.


----------



## J.James (Jul 1, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Kewl!! Kinda like popcorn huh? Damn I bet they’re really eager to hit the dirt as well.
> So that’s how you always get the jump on everybody.


Everyone must be scared 
I know how a cup of aloe water can strike fear in the hearts of my colleagues but go ahead and join the action by posting a photo of your Chosen Auto-flower seed getting wet to enter the comp!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 1, 2019)

I’m in, maybe. Had some Super Skunk from GreenHouse that I thought about trying, but I’m gonna just give this Cookies a whirl.


----------



## Dyna-Gro (Jul 1, 2019)

Good luck everyone! 
*Let the games begin.*


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 1, 2019)

My seed sank and is now in a paper towel in a ziplock bag.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 1, 2019)

Do we have a list of who all is in this one officially?


----------



## Way2-High (Jul 1, 2019)

Well looks like I’m in guys, just dropped this bad girl in water.


----------



## J.James (Jul 1, 2019)

*Seed Sank & Moved into its new home






Added a little cover crop

 *


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 1, 2019)

Went with Forgotten Cookies. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 1, 2019)

Dropped this morning and in the paper towel this evening

This is I think the third Colorado Cookies so far.. can't wait to see how good mine could have turned out


----------



## J.James (Jul 1, 2019)

See guys this is why you wait to share the prize pot until after the competition starts, Just keeps us from weeding out 20 players the first week!!!


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 1, 2019)

This is my all time least favorite part of growing. Any other time I get anxious I can just go talk to my plants.

I cannot talk to a teeny bean


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 1, 2019)

D4x69 said:


> This is my all time least favorite part of growing. Any other time I get anxious I can just go talk to my plants.
> 
> I cannot talk to a teeny bean


Do they talk back to you? If so, I may drop out. I can’t compete with the bean whisperer. XD


----------



## mr_c (Jul 1, 2019)

This is my first auto flower grow so I selected a strain after careful research: Mephisto Genetics Alien vs. Triangle F2

I’m vacationing on an island with no roads, electricity or running water. I traveled hundreds of miles to get here and will be traveling back in about a week. This one seed drop is already proving to be an adventure.
 
Ordered 3 seeds, got 5, chose the biggest one.
 
Good luck everyone and have a safe and fun July 4th holiday.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 1, 2019)

mr_c said:


> This is my first auto flower grow so I selected a strain after careful research: Mephisto Genetics Alien vs. Triangle F2
> 
> I’m vacationing on an island with no roads, electricity or running water. I traveled hundreds of miles to get here and will be traveling back in about a week. This one seed drop is already proving to be an adventure.
> View attachment 4358757
> ...


I dropped one of those to grow on the side while I have a tent getting 20 hours of light. AvT is one of only two autos I ever grew and it was more frosty than a lot of reg/photo plants. I think you will really like it... just make sure to train it or it will be a giant bush.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 1, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Do they talk back to you? If so, I may drop out. I can’t compete with the bean whisperer. XD


Not quite yet, but I'm learning to listen


----------



## mr_c (Jul 2, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I dropped one of those to grow on the side while I have a tent getting 20 hours of light. AvT is one of only two autos I ever grew and it was more frosty than a lot of reg/photo plants. I think you will really like it... just make sure to train it or it will be a giant bush.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 2, 2019)

My auto didn't germinate, I guess I'm out.
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## J.James (Jul 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> My auto didn't germinate, I guess I'm out.
> Good Luck Everyone!
> View attachment 4358970


Was the seed in the car?


----------



## Kushash (Jul 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> Was the seed in the car?


The car was the seed!


----------



## J.James (Jul 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> The car was the seed!


Damn man, Auto's must not be your thing, Stick with a manual next time.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> My auto didn't germinate, I guess I'm out.
> Good Luck Everyone!
> View attachment 4358970


Calm down, it hasn't even been a day yet. It sunk, now pull it out and wrap it in a tarp. Come on guys, you act like you've never done this before.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 2, 2019)

Kushash said:


> The car was the seed!


Were you trying to grow a full sized mid 50's Chevy? If so, you really should have picked something from the late sixties and early 70s. Most of the 50s cars weren't autos.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 2, 2019)

The bean sank and now resides in her paper towel home.


----------



## J.James (Jul 2, 2019)

See @Opie1971 the reason my plants are always 1 step ahead of everyone else and is because I skip the paper towel step. Wrapping the little seed in bleached tree fiber is not recommended by the way, Everyone can read the reasons why in my upcoming book* “Shit not to do when competing against J. James”*


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> See @Opie1971 the reason my plants are always 1 step ahead of everyone else and is because I skip the paper towel step. Wrapping the little seed in bleached tree fiber is not recommended by the way, Everyone can read the reasons why in my upcoming book “Shit not to do when competing against J. James”


Oh... so now you're competition? xD


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 2, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Were you trying to grow a full sized mid 50's Chevy? If so, you really should have picked something from the late sixties and early 70s. Most of the 50s cars weren't autos.


I thought he was going to manifold with the three on the tree.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> See @Opie1971 the reason my plants are always 1 step ahead of everyone else and is because I skip the paper towel step. Wrapping the little seed in bleached tree fiber is not recommended by the way, Everyone can read the reasons why in my upcoming book* “Shit not to do when competing against J. James”*


Reverse psychology at it's finest. What you want to do is the exact _opposite_ of what he says. It's a competition after all.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 2, 2019)

I 


J.James said:


> See @Opie1971 the reason my plants are always 1 step ahead of everyone else and is because I skip the paper towel step. Wrapping the little seed in bleached tree fiber is not recommended by the way, Everyone can read the reasons why in my upcoming book* “Shit not to do when competing against J. James”*


I almost skipped the paper towel and planted directly in the hempy bucket.. only thing that stopped me was I've had failures planting in medium, and never had a failure yet with paper towels


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 2, 2019)

My taproot popped and the seed has been moved to a rapid rooter, in a dome, and on a heat mat.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> Do we have to germinate in the growing medium we chose? - No
> Do we have to germinate in final destination container? - No
> Is it okay to germinate after July 1st? - No


Does this mean the official roster of who is in is:

big cfeezzie
D4x69
DesertPlants
J.James
Jetfixer100
Kushash - Quit 7/2/2019, '57 Chevy didn't sprout an auto transmission.
mr_c
Opie1971
Way2-High


----------



## J.James (Jul 2, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Does this mean the official roster of who is in is:
> 
> big cfeezzie
> D4x69
> ...


And ChronicWonders
We will leave it open another day for anyone who wants to join


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 2, 2019)

J.James said:


> And ChronicWonders
> We will leave it open another day for anyone who wants to join


Ah, missed CW, thanks.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 2, 2019)

What’s the prizes?
And my bean went straight from the cup of water, into a cup of ProMix. Anybody need pics?


----------



## Jt_just_trying (Jul 2, 2019)

Dyna-Gro said:


> *Welcome everyone to the 1 Auto Seed Challenge.
> 
> We will start this competition on July 1st and run until all qualified plants have been harvested
> 
> ...


How do I sign up


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 2, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> You can only enter once Kush!


LOL. That's someone on Instagram I told about the comp.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 2, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> LOL. That's someone on Instagram I told about the comp.


Ok. Sorry. Gotta be vigilant, lol.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 2, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Ok. Sorry. Gotta be vigilant, lol.


I know... if you don't we may come back and find a whole car dealership under water.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 2, 2019)

I didn't see the deadline for germination. Apologies. These Attitude singles might not even pop. This thing I think says 2002...


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 2, 2019)

Well im in then.
My auto is a fastberry freebie from fastbuds.
I germinated her in some light beer.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 2, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Well im in then.
> My auto is a fastberry freebie from fastbuds.
> I germinated her in some light beer.View attachment 4359339


'scuse me while I race to the Google


----------



## J.James (Jul 3, 2019)

Jt_just_trying said:


> How do I sign up


Post a photo of a single autoflower seed getting wet


----------



## J.James (Jul 3, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What’s the prizes?
> And my bean went straight from the cup of water, into a cup of ProMix. Anybody need pics?


We will talk about prizes after signup closes, Don't need riff-raff in here cheating


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 3, 2019)

Tiny tap root showing


Watered into the 4 inch net pot inside the hempy with RO pH 5.8 water.


This is just a straw. Miraculously, it fit perfectly in the hole left by a heated screwdriver. Perfect spout, minimal leakage.


Edit: a little about the bucket, it's 3.5 gallon with 2.5 inches of perlite on the bottom and the rest filled about 70/30 Coco perlite. I've punched holes every 1.5 inches or so around the rim as I intend on trying to train this plant in a spiral. Also because in previous grows I always wait until the plant is 2 feet tall before I remember I need places for ties, and I can't really get down with using stakes. It hurts my heart a little stabbing my plants roots


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 3, 2019)

Stoner thought of the night: if perlite floats, wouldn't a hempy bucket with Coco on top of perlite eventually reverse itself?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 3, 2019)

We have lift off!!
 
And I thought it was supposed to be a bad time sprouting beans, of course we still have a few days to go.


----------



## J.James (Jul 4, 2019)

D4x69 said:


> Stoner thought of the night: if perlite floats, wouldn't a hempy bucket with Coco on top of perlite eventually reverse itself?


I would think so


----------



## Way2-High (Jul 4, 2019)

My seed sank and popped so she’s been in dirt since yesterday. Will post a pic when I see some life.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 4, 2019)

Update - After 24+ hours in her paper towel cocoon she broke free of her shell and was about an inch and a quarter long. I placed her gently in her 7 gallon fabric home filled with a 50/50 mix of Ocean Forest and Promix MP that has been extensively amended. She is happy now.


----------



## J.James (Jul 4, 2019)

*I added some barley straw mulch on Tuesday and a humidity dome to hold a small light. 
Today I could identify the seedling in the mix of sprouts.
Happy 4th of July everybody! *


----------



## J.James (Jul 5, 2019)

*Signup Closes Tonight*

*Please post a picture of your one auto seed getting wet by the end of the day (7/5/19) to enter the competition! 








Here is a link to the prize pool 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/prize-pot-for-1-auto-seed-challenge.990198/*​


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 5, 2019)

Bean is no longer a bean! Seedling was poking through this morning but she was bent over. Put her under 50w cfl (actual wattage) before I left for work, will get pics when I get home.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 5, 2019)

She shed her outerwear! Now sitting 36 inches under my Mars Hydro TS 1000. I don't have any fancy meters so I'll just lower an inch or two a day until she looks happy :3


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 5, 2019)

I’m shocked that this bean popped. Makes me feel good about the other old freebies from attitude I have. She’s made her way to soil.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 5, 2019)

She looks awfully small in that big ole pot!


----------



## J.James (Jul 6, 2019)

*Official Roster *

big cfeezzie
D4x69
DesertPlants
J.James
Jetfixer100
Kushash - Quit 7/2/2019, '57 Chevy didn't sprout an auto transmission.
mr_c
Opie1971
Way2-High
ChronicWonders.​Thegermling
Frank Nitty - Provided he posts a photo in the next few hours​


----------



## J.James (Jul 6, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> She looks awfully small in that big ole pot!
> View attachment 4360761


I've never grown an auto but I would think a 7-gallon pot would be just the right size for most Autoflower plants, Great choice.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 6, 2019)

It’s on


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 6, 2019)

J.James said:


> I've never grown an auto but I would think a 7-gallon pot would be just the right size for most Autoflower plants, Great choice.


I usually use a 3 gallon pot due to limited space and I usually get between 28 to 36 grams dried. I’m hoping to get a couple of ounces this time at least. No topping and very little training. Just gonna let it do its thing.


----------



## J.James (Jul 6, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> I usually use a 3 gallon pot due to limited space and I usually get between 28 to 36 grams dried. I’m hoping to get a couple of ounces this time at least. No topping and very little training. Just gonna let it do its thing.


I went with a 10-gallon pot because I am also testing out this new cover crop blend and primarily grow organically. Besides a few compost teas, this plant will receive water only.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2019)

Has it started yet??? Im in i do believe???


----------



## J.James (Jul 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Has it started yet??? Im in i do believe???


Well you better post a picture of your seed getting wet, Like yesterday.... Go back about 8 pages and catch up!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I THOUGHT YOU WERE ALREADY IN... IM IN... BEEN FROM THE BEGINNING... PROBABLY DROP A RIPLEYS OG FROM MEPHISTO GENETICS IN AN AUTOPOT WITH TUPUR AND MC ONLY...


Which one will it be???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2019)

J.James said:


> Well you better post a picture of your seed getting wet, Like yesterday.... Go back about 8 pages and catch up!


My seed is in a root cube popping up as we speak... Forum Stomper by Mephisto genetics...


----------



## J.James (Jul 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My seed is in a root cube popping up as we speak... Forum Stomper by Mephisto genetics...View attachment 4361234


Great, But you only get one, So pick one now! This is the "1" Auto seed challenge


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2019)

J.James said:


> Great, But you only get one, So pick one now! This is the "1" Auto seed challenge


I know... I'll mark the pot fs1


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

mr_c said:


> View attachment 4351346 My package for this comp arrived today… Never grown an auto so I did some homework on what to go with. Mephisto Genetics always surfaced so they earned my business.


What was the freebie???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @Dyna-Gro / @J.James
> 
> Do we have to drop directly in to the container we plan to finish in or can we transplant and use rapid rooters?
> 
> I am setting a new 5x5 tent tomorrow just for this comp. 1 seed, 1 27 gallon container, a crap ton of coco and perlite, and a big ol’ Trellis.


Yikes!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Got the last of the seeds I ordered yesterday. Now I just have to pick one. Anyone have any suggestions on these?
> View attachment 4358056


Im a Mephisto maniac so im gonna have to go with HBSS...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

D4x69 said:


> Isn't 27 gallons a bit much for an auto? Now I'm thinking my 3.5 gallon isn't enough ):


RIGHT... I DON'T FEEL THAT THIS CONTEST WILL BE FAIR TO ALL PARTICIPANTS WHEN THEY HAVE TO GO UP AGAINST 27 GALLON POTS AND ONLY HAVE A 3.5 GALLON POT OR LESS EVEN...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> Do we have to germinate in the growing medium we chose? - No
> Do we have to germinate in final destination container? - No
> Is it okay to germinate after July 1st? - No


OH OH!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

D4x69 said:


> Anyone have any last minute germination techniques they'd like to share? I only have 1 auto seed so I get 1 opportunity lol


START YOUR SEED IN A ROOT CUBE...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> I germinate mine in a wet paper towel in the microwave at 10% power for 12 minutes, The seeds literally just pop open within a few seconds​


WOW... AND THAT REALLY WORKS???


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> OH OH!!!


I think everyone is cool with ya starting a little late Frank. There’s no assholes allowed in our comps, lol.
And you’ll be fine in a 3.5g pot, that’s plenty big enough.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I dropped one of those to grow on the side while I have a tent getting 20 hours of light. AvT is one of only two autos I ever grew and it was more frosty than a lot of reg/photo plants. I think you will really like it... just make sure to train it or it will be a giant bush.


Here's mine at ten days from seed...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Official Roster *
> 
> big cfeezzie
> D4x69
> ...


I thought i posted a picture...


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> RIGHT... I DON'T FEEL THAT THIS CONTEST WILL BE FAIR TO ALL PARTICIPANTS WHEN THEY HAVE TO GO UP AGAINST 27 GALLON POTS AND ONLY HAVE A 3.5 GALLON POT OR LESS EVEN...


I’m only doing 5 gal... I thought this was a shit talking comp?!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I’m only doing 5 gal... I thought this was a shit talking comp?!


There will be plenty of that im sure,but when you have no limits on what you can grow in,competition gets a little anxious and worried...


----------



## J.James (Jul 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> WOW... AND THAT REALLY WORKS???


No, It was a joke lol


----------



## J.James (Jul 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I’m only doing 5 gal... I thought this was a shit talking comp?!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 7, 2019)

I would see no real advantage in 27g with an auto unless you were really on point with your feedings. I’ll probably throw mine into a 5g hempy. I’m still worried about her dampening off.


----------



## J.James (Jul 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I would see no real advantage in 27g with an auto unless you were really on point with your feedings. I’ll probably throw mine into a 5g hempy. I’m still worried about her dampening off.


Don't know about the Hempy Bucket but In soil, I'll use Chamomile Tea and add an ounce or two per quart of water, Make sure to brew it strong for 15 - 20 min. Also, a one-time dusting of cinnamon or powdered charcoal on the soil surface can also be used as an antifungal agent. 

Adding a top layer of chopped sphagnum moss, sand, or chick grit may help discourage fungi from growing on the surface of your potting mix also.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't think I flushed my Coco well enough. Gave seedling her first full water/res fill and runoff was brown. Going to take out the net pot and run a few gallons through the big bucket


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 7, 2019)

Neuralyzer was transplanted to a 1 gal pot today.


----------



## mr_c (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm back to civilization and wanted to provide an update.

I'm doing a soilless coco/perlite 70/30 medium and plan to use a mixture of bottled and powdered nutrients. The plan is to veg under a 4000K T5 then swap in a new HLG QB288 V2 R-spec.

July 4th - transfer from paper towel to soil


July 5th - first sprout with cotyledons and first set of leaves
 

July 6th - boat travel back to mainland where's Waldo shot
 

July 8th - 1st full day in new 2x2x4 tent under 4000K T5
 
Light cycle is 16hr/6hr on/off. While off-grid I used a small LED lamp to supplement natural light from 8pm-11:15pm; sunrise was a little before 5am and sunset a little after 9pm, so it worked out to be a little more than 16hrs.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 8, 2019)

There's a single tiny root poking through the holes at the bottom. I want her to fill the small cup as much as possible but I'll check daily to make sure she doesn't knot herself to it.

Also lowered the light to 24 inches, she's kinda leggy. When I transplant I'm going to fill in an inch or so of new coco.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 8, 2019)

She’s growin


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Here's my forum stomper day 3...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

No!!! Im kidding!!! Here it it is...


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> No!!! Im kidding!!! Here it it is...View attachment 4362222


I have to find a place with thicker perlite or vermiculite. Everywhere around here only has the really fine grained kind.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Here's mine at ten days from seed...View attachment 4361322


Im gonna let her get as big as she wants!!! Im having a grow off with myself...2 ROGs vs 2 AVTs... I killed one of the original 2 AVTs and replaced it with another one...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 8, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I have to find a place with thicker perlite or vermiculite. Everywhere around here only has the really fine grained kind.


I feel your pain, people show pictures of perlite rocks and I’m stuck here opening large bags breathing in dust...

I probably wash out 3/4 of the bag.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I feel your pain, people show pictures of perlite rocks and I’m stuck here opening large bags breathing in dust...
> 
> I probably wash out 3/4 of the bag.


And it wouldn't be such a huge issue with the dust if it wasn't carcinogenic.


----------



## J.James (Jul 8, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> And it wouldn't be such a huge issue with the dust if it wasn't carcinogenic.





ChronicWonders. said:


> I feel your pain, people show pictures of perlite rocks and I’m stuck here opening large bags breathing in dust...
> 
> I probably wash out 3/4 of the bag.


Bite the bullet and buy *Growstone - Lift* - It held up really well for me and was worth the investment

Edit - New name I guess - *Growstone GS-1 Hydro Stones*


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4362217 Here's my forum stomper day 3...


Thats a RIPLEYS OG 7-10 days old...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I feel your pain, people show pictures of perlite rocks and I’m stuck here opening large bags breathing in dust...
> 
> I probably wash out 3/4 of the bag.


Royal Gold Tupur... Available in most hydro shops,definitely online... Autopots and megacrop... Like 25 dollars a bag... Check it out...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I feel your pain, people show pictures of perlite rocks and I’m stuck here opening large bags breathing in dust...
> 
> I probably wash out 3/4 of the bag.


Does that mean i have some good stuff???


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Does that mean i have some good stuff???


Yes, tupur is good quality stuff. Hard to find in these parts though and I hate paying the product price in shipping...I also make my own variety of it, but haven’t used much coco in the medium.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yes, tupur is good quality stuff. Hard to find in these parts though and I hate paying the product price in shipping...I also make my own variety of it, but haven’t used much coco in the medium.


What about Amazon


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

Im obsessive with this shit... Forum Stomper stretching out... I hope not a lot though...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What about Amazon


$40 for 2 cu ft.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> $40 for 2 cu ft.


Whoaaaaa!!! Thats highway robbery!!!


----------



## Neubieauto (Jul 9, 2019)

Sad I missed the start of this. Just saw it today. Good luck all I'm interested to see how far this will grow. My guess is 7.5 ozs to win the soilless and 3 ozs for soil.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 9, 2019)

I removed the smaller cup today and added some fresh coco (no perlite) to the top. I was planning on waiting a few more days but there was a mishap involving my clumsy fingers and slightly dry coco. 

Temps have ranged between 77-85F, humidity 43-69% which isn't bad at all considering the weather where I am lately.

Here's a lil snippet of my closet. It's not quite done yet.
 
No real exhaust, just the passive pressure from the fan pulling air in through the door. Running 24/0 rn but will probably drop down when I start feeding in the next water or two. 

Actually on that note, for any hempy users (or just smart people in general) I've been watering every other day to keep enough oxygen in the res. I'm wondering if backing off to every third day would be detrimental? Once the roots hit the res, how soon is the oxygen depleted?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 9, 2019)

Went from a room that was sitting at 64 at the high point to one that sits at 84. Waiting on the HVAC guy to fix it. Hopefully I don’t stress my plants too much.


----------



## mr_c (Jul 9, 2019)

switching to 24/0 after reading the Mephisto Grow Guide


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 9, 2019)

mr_c said:


> switching to 24/0 after reading the Mephisto Grow Guide


I do 18/6...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 10, 2019)

too many pots in the way to take a good side shot...


----------



## J.James (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## J.James (Jul 11, 2019)

*I have saved the Rules & Players List for this competition just in case an Emergency Re-set / Recovery Thread needs to be made. *

*With that said, Most of the players here understand RIU Policy and what happens when advertisers leave the website. Business is Business, I get it. 

If that happens we will continue the tradition of "Players vote for any and all changes" and the competition will be for "Bragging Rights Only".

Have Fun and Grow On! *


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> *I have saved the Rules & Players List for this competition just in case an Emergency Re-set / Recovery Thread needs to be made. *
> 
> *With that said, Most of the players here understand RIU Policy and what happens when advertisers leave the website. Business is Business, I get it.
> 
> ...


What brought this about??? Someone left???


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 11, 2019)

J.James said:


> *I have saved the Rules & Players List for this competition just in case an Emergency Re-set / Recovery Thread needs to be made. *
> 
> *With that said, Most of the players here understand RIU Policy and what happens when advertisers leave the website. Business is Business, I get it.
> 
> ...


How often are we required to post updates? Sorry, I don’t have a memory right now, lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> How often are we required to post updates? Sorry, I don’t have a memory right now, lol.


Once a week i think... I do it every day cause they're always changing...


----------



## J.James (Jul 11, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> How often are we required to post updates? Sorry, I don’t have a memory right now, lol.


Offen enough people don't think you are cheating.



Frank Nitty said:


> What brought this about??? Someone left???


No one Yet...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 12, 2019)

J.James said:


> Offen enough people don't think you are cheating.


Me cheat? Wait, what? This ain’t Big Perm.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 12, 2019)

“I always feel like somebody’s watching me...”-Rockwell


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jul 12, 2019)

Just about to give up on this seed breaking ground nothing yet. About my luck .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> “I always feel like somebody’s watching me...”-Rockwell
> View attachment 4363889


Nice pup


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

Here's my dawg...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 12, 2019)

She exploded out of the gate and got a little lanky. So much so that she couldn’t stand up straight. I made her a little support to use until she can manage on her own.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice pup


Unfortunately, she doesn’t have a green thumb yet and has already cost me 3 plants. She likes topping and defoliating. Hopefully she learns soon...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Me cheat? Wait, what? This ain’t Big Perm.


Not Perm??? Say it ain't so??!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Unfortunately, she doesn’t have a green thumb yet and has already cost me 3 plants. She likes topping and defoliating. Hopefully she learns soon...


Haha!!! Gotta show her what's up...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

J.James said:


> Offen enough people don't think you are cheating.
> 
> 
> No one Yet...


Just call me Post Malone cause that's what i do...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 12, 2019)

Colorado Cookies 
11 days old. I’ll be transplanting her soon. I know that it’s not good for autos to be transplanted, but I think I can catch it before it will affect her too much.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4364190 View attachment 4364191
> Colorado Cookies
> 11 days old. I’ll be transplanting her soon. I know that it’s not good for autos to be transplanted, but I think I can catch it before it will affect her too much.


. I thought the whole re-potting autos myth had been busted for a while?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 12, 2019)

Indeed, don’t think they’re as sensitive as made out to be.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4364190 View attachment 4364191
> Colorado Cookies
> 11 days old. I’ll be transplanting her soon. I know that it’s not good for autos to be transplanted, but I think I can catch it before it will affect her too much.


Transplanting autos doesn't really stunt them from what I've seen but most times I plant in final pot...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4364190 View attachment 4364191
> Colorado Cookies
> 11 days old. I’ll be transplanting her soon. I know that it’s not good for autos to be transplanted, but I think I can catch it before it will affect her too much.


Damn,i should have used my AVT for this contest... Its 10-11 dayz old far right one...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn,i should have used my AVT for this contest... Its 10-11 dayz old far right one...View attachment 4364300


What do ya mean? I started when everyone else did.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What do ya mean? I started when everyone else did.


I started way after you guys cause i had totally forgotten about it... Shit,my forum stomper is only a few DAYS OLD!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

I should have taken this picture... Yall would have been like: wait a minute,that plant cant be 10 days old!!! In all actuality it's about maybe 14... Megacrop is steroids for plants!!! Wait til i get this all dialed in... And i just got my RSPECs yesterday too


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> In all actuality it's about maybe 14.


Maybe 21


----------



## mr_c (Jul 13, 2019)

My QB288 V2 Rspec showed up yesterday too


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Maybe 21


Someplace in there... Once i put it in the medium,days don't exist... As long as its growing and healthy,that's all I care about... And really,right now im trying to grow the biggest plants that i can and with that being said i might have to set up my 4X4 and put all these plants that are in small pots and put them all in at least a 3gal pot... Maybe ill buy another autopot system...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Maybe 21


That might be right if i really think about it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 13, 2019)

mr_c said:


> My QB288 V2 Rspec showed up yesterday too
> View attachment 4364502


Waiting for my driver to get here... Apparently they had to special order it cause they didnt have it in stock... It should be here in the next two weeks... Important growth is going on in the time in between that two weeks and all i can do is look at the light


----------



## J.James (Jul 13, 2019)

mr_c said:


> My QB288 V2 Rspec showed up yesterday too
> View attachment 4364502


Very nice!


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 13, 2019)

Not really much change so far. Added a little more medium to the pot, only had pre-mixed coco/perlite. Dropping down to watering every third day to see how it goes. Next water (tomorrow) will be first feed.

She looks a lot greener in person, I promise lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 14, 2019)

New home for Stomper!!!


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 14, 2019)

She is doing well. Got a little tossed around when I was adjusting some things in the tent, but she is good.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 14, 2019)

@J.James How strict or relaxed are we being with the rules on this one? I.E. if someone goes more than seven days, is it an auto cut? I am posting a spreadsheet for this one later tonight.

EDIT: Ended up getting some free time to do it now. Link is in my sig.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 15, 2019)

My auto didn’t like whentemps got to 70 for 2 nights. Put temps back to 80 and she came back.
 
Let’s see if she can make it to her full potential after this hiccup.


----------



## J.James (Jul 15, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @J.James How strict or relaxed are we being with the rules on this one? I.E. if someone goes more than seven days, is it an auto cut? I am posting a spreadsheet for this one later tonight.
> 
> EDIT: Ended up getting some free time to do it now. Link is in my sig.


I would say weekly pics are a must, What do you guys say. We would have players already booted out so this would be your only warning to post a photo.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 15, 2019)

J.James said:


> I would say weekly pics are a must, What do you guys say. We would have players already booted out so this would be your only warning to post a photo.


I can do weekly starting now.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I can do weekly starting now.


haha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

J.James said:


> I would say weekly pics are a must, What do you guys say. We would have players already booted out so this would be your only warning to post a photo.


I post evey DAY,HOUR,MINUTE,SECOND!!!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 16, 2019)

J.James said:


> I would say weekly pics are a must, What do you guys say. We would have players already booted out so this would be your only warning to post a photo.


POSTED!


----------



## mr_c (Jul 16, 2019)

7/16 update; expected more vigorous growth and hope that things speed up now that feedings have started


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 16, 2019)

Colorado Cookies 
15 days old. Will be getting transplanted tonight.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2019)

By my calculations this contest will be over before my plant is finished...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> By my calculations this contest will be over before my plant is finished...


When is it over? I missed that part. And how long is it supposed to take your plant to finish?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> When is it over? I missed that part. And how long is it supposed to take your plant to finish?


Until everyone harvests, which is good since Voidwalker is about a 14-15 week strain.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 16, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> When is it over? I missed that part. And how long is it supposed to take your plant to finish?


Don't exactly know,its just a feeling i have looking at everybody else's plants that im so far behind


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Don't exactly know,its just a feeling i have looking at everybody else's plants that im so far behind


No, mines still a tiny lanky lady....


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Voidwalker? Is this an auto?


I meant Neuralyzer, mixing up grows, sorry.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2019)

Let the shit talking begin...


----------



## J.James (Jul 18, 2019)

Fumigating my grow space today, So I set this little cookie on the patio for some sun. Let's hope I don't forget her and burn her up lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> View attachment 4366345


Starting her off young with the bondage thing huh,you dirty old man!!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Starting her off young with the bondage thing huh,you dirty old man!!!


I’m soo freaking busy with other stuff I can’t get around to mixing my medium and transplanting her. She’s only growing tall and needs to be adjusted. Once she gets a lil bigger the weights will come out. I’m hoping this evening I can get her situated.


----------



## J.James (Jul 18, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m soo freaking busy with other stuff I can’t get around to mixing my medium and transplanting her. She’s only growing tall and needs to be adjusted. Once she gets a lil bigger the weights will come out. I’m hoping this evening I can get her situated.


I feel your pain brother, I am in the middle of moving and life is hectic.


----------



## mr_c (Jul 18, 2019)

Some of you folks may have seen this already, but its relevant and worth sharing:

https://blog.strainly.io/2019/07/13/autoflowering-strains-explained/

Note: some of the competition plants are looking really great!


----------



## mr_c (Jul 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let the shit talking begin...View attachment 4366405


OK @Frank Nitty @J.James plant is looking better than yours


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 18, 2019)

Transplanted and will take a picture of her tomorrow after I put some straw on top. I hope I get a couple oz. off this plant. The smoke was my favorite the last time I grew photoperiods of her circa 2008. Not subtle at all. We will see how this auto does..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2019)

mr_c said:


> OK @Frank Nitty @J.James plant is looking better than yours


Oh yeah??? Which one???? Forum Stomper amongst the trees....


----------



## mr_c (Jul 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh yeah??? Which one???? Forum Stomper amongst the trees....View attachment 4367269 View attachment 4367270


Yeah man, his still looks better!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Yeah man, his still looks better!


Its his show so you'd better say that


J.James said:


> Fumigating my grow space today, So I set this little cookie on the patio for some sun. Let's hope I don't forget her and burn her up lol
> 
> View attachment 4366767


Actually his plant does look good...


----------



## J.James (Jul 19, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Yeah man, his still looks better!





Frank Nitty said:


> Its his show so you'd better say that
> Actually his plant does look good...


Thanks Guys, I think everyone's plant looks great, Don't forget to post weekly photos!


----------



## mr_c (Jul 19, 2019)

Anyone ever accidentally drop 2 beans in one hole?…


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 19, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Anyone ever accidentally drop 2 beans in one hole?…


No, but I have had two stalks from one bean.


----------



## mr_c (Jul 20, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> No, but I have had two stalks from one bean.


Thats neat, how did the plant turn out?

The solution to my predicament turned out to be easy and affective. 
 
I carefully dumped the contents of the cup out onto a sterilized surface, and then ever so gently, I pawed through the coco perlite mix to find the two young'uns. I had 2 new cups ready to accept them.
 
After planting them, I gave a healthy spritz down of filtered water and Canna Rhizotonic which is a kelp based rooting hormone. 24 hours later they're doing just fine today.
 
These are Greenpoint Seeds Texas Butter and have great vigor. I dropped them in water Monday evening, transferred to soil Wednesday morning and have 100% germ rate looking similar to these guys.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 20, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Thats neat, how did the plant turn out?
> 
> The solution to my predicament turned out to be easy and affective.
> View attachment 4367529
> ...


The plant turned out great, but I had to up the nutrients about 15% and put it in a 7 gal pot.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 20, 2019)

Post Malone here!!! My girl looks like she's been told to put her hands in the air... Hands up!!! Don't shoot!!!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 20, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Thats neat, how did the plant turn out?
> 
> The solution to my predicament turned out to be easy and affective.
> View attachment 4367529
> ...


I just got some of those Texas Butter seeds, too! Let me know how they turn out.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 21, 2019)

She’s filling out her pot nicely.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 21, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> She’s filling out her pot nicely.
> View attachment 4367907


Yes she is very nice indeed


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 21, 2019)

Weekly Update: She is going strong. I just transplanted her in to her final 5 gal pot about 10 min ago. The one in the background is an AvT F2 from Mephisto. On the left are some CBD plants I am breeding and on the right are the CLG plants. Note: They are not as light green as they appear. I need to mess with my color settings on my camera. I also need to move the fan. It's too close to the front there and is blasting my auto plant with wind. The curl should be gone by next update.


----------



## D4x69 (Jul 22, 2019)

Am I too late? Sorry guys, we had a storm come through that knocked out the power . It just came back on this morning


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

PIZOST MALIZONE... FIZORUM STIZOMPER... CHIZECK IT IZOUT...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Weekly Update: She is going strong. I just transplanted her in to her final 5 gal pot about 10 min ago. The one in the background is an AvT F2 from Mephisto. On the left are some CBD plants I am breeding and on the right are the CLG plants. Note: They are not as light green as they appear. I need to mess with my color settings on my camera. I also need to move the fan. It's too close to the front there and is blasting my auto plant with wind. The curl should be gone by next update.
> 
> View attachment 4368180


That AVT looks shitty just like mine... No offense...


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah, I had really good luck with the AvT last time, but this one isn't looking so hot.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 22, 2019)

Colorado Cookies


----------



## mr_c (Jul 22, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Yeah, I had really good luck with the AvT last time, but this one isn't looking so hot.


Yeah, mine neither.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 22, 2019)

Those avts both look like theyre going through moisture stress. Uncle Bens guide, about moisture stress, should help you rule out the diagnosis.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 22, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Those avts both look like theyre going through moisture stress. Uncle Bens guide, about moisture stress, should help you rule out the diagnosis.


Mine is going through transplant stress. I had just moved it in to the 5 gal bucket. It should look much better next update.


----------



## Kushash (Jul 23, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Those avts both look like theyre going through moisture stress. Uncle Bens guide, about moisture stress, should help you rule out the diagnosis.


I just read the 1st page of an old Uncle Bens thread that was an enjoyable read.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-and-solutions.150004/


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> PIZOST MALIZONE... FIZORUM STIZOMPER... CHIZECK IT IZOUT...View attachment 4368631


The other one is getting tall as hell!!! Should have entered it!!!


----------



## mr_c (Jul 23, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I just read the 1st page of an old Uncle Bens thread that was an enjoyable read.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-and-solutions.150004/


Thanks for sharing, I read it too. Nice to see a professional, who is managing a large scale operation, break down to reoccurring issues. Most common denominator is the grower overdoing it — stressing about the details.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 23, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Mine is going through transplant stress. I had just moved it in to the 5 gal bucket. It should look much better next update.


Oh man, I generally dont like to transplant autos as they are finnicky little bastards as is. 


Kushash said:


> I just read the 1st page of an old Uncle Bens thread that was an enjoyable read.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-and-solutions.150004/


Yeah dude has other awesome threads you should check out. Very knowledgable.


----------



## mr_c (Jul 23, 2019)

1 week since my last photo update. I'm not stoked with this grow but am optimistic even though its behind my usual seed, sprout, seedling, veg cycle stature at 23 days.


Some variables in play:
1. new tent - 2x2x4 - intended to buffer normal grow due to long light cycle requirement. 
1a. New ventilation needs - trying 4" PC fans on controller to drive in/out air flow
1b. New RH management
2. new medium - never used this brand coco, nor have I run this high % perlite. Dries quickly and think root zone is not happy.
3. new to autos - always used normal or feminized seed. Not blaming Mephisto only me.
4. transplant schedule - do not damage the tap root during transplant, go from 16oz to 7g at 2 weeks. I usually go longer, but saw fellas in big pots early and thats what the grow guide said to do.
5. summer heat - stunted growth, although temps ranged from 75-82 with RH of 45-65.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Those avts both look like theyre going through moisture stress. Uncle Bens guide, about moisture stress, should help you rule out the diagnosis.


My res on my autopots was clogged and they weren't getting fed...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

mr_c said:


> 1 week since my last photo update. I'm not stoked with this grow but am optimistic even though its behind my usual seed, sprout, seedling, veg cycle stature at 23 days.
> View attachment 4369011
> 
> Some variables in play:
> ...


That's not really a bad looking plant... That's how my big one started out... make sure you feed it right and keep it cool...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 24, 2019)

This thing...growing at a snails pace. Hopefully it speeds up in the next few weeks or the cover crop might overgrow it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> The other one is getting tall as hell!!! Should have entered it!!!View attachment 4368929


Here's a better picture...


----------



## J.James (Jul 24, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> This thing...growing at a snails pace. Hopefully it speeds up in the next few weeks or the cover crop might overgrow it.
> View attachment 4369260


What Blend are you using for the cover crop?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2019)

Contest Stomper... In amongst the trees...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 24, 2019)

J.James said:


> What Blend are you using for the cover crop?


Currently only a blend of clover, but I’m only seeing one kind; thinking one of the varieties is bunk. I’m guessing it’s the Dutch Clover popping up.

Tonight if I have time I’ll make an ewc tea for the fam and give them a boost of fish emulsion.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My res on my autopots was clogged and they weren't getting fed...


Yeah I heard them autopots can do that sometimes. I never used them because of all the mixed reviews. Same with blumats. Tried diy drip and haven’t looked back.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 24, 2019)

Auto flower in an auto pot... does that make it an Autopot Auto-Pot or Auto Pot Squared?


----------



## J.James (Jul 25, 2019)

http://www.rollitup.org/t/1-auto-seed-challenge.993201/#post-15005013


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 26, 2019)

Sorry guys. The competition has moved to protect it. Thank you.
*LINK*


----------

